# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.62

## gsm_bouali

**  *Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.62 released *  - USB flashing improved
  - Fixed ancient AfterFlash bugs 
  - Improved Maemo/MeeGo flashing 
 - Revised UFS support (Flashing/Service)  
 - Service operations improved
  - Restore SL improved, added some new types 
 - User Data operations improved
  - Added S40 Forensic mode
   - Allow extract PhoneBook from completely Damaged/Destroyed FS (When stadard method stuck/not work)
   - Allow extract PhoneBook EVEN after DELETE it from phone menu*
   - Allow extract PhoneBook EVEN after FullFactory RESET (Via Phone Settings or extrernal SW)*
   - Allow extract "missed" Numbers on minor FS damages
   - Also extract "Last Calls" list into separate csv file
   - Extract PhoneBook to VCF/CSV/Full VCF/S4pb formats  
   Limitations :
   - * in cases, marked with star - try read phone soon, as possible after it, more sw starts - less chances 
   - It Will NOT help in FORMAT FS case
   - It Will NOT help after FLASH ERASE
   - it Will NOT help after Content Flash
  - Improved S60 forensic mode ( data accuracy )
  - Improved XG213 PhoneBook extraction from dead phones
  - Damaged XG213 FS support improved 
 - Other
  - Ini revised
  - Stuff files updated
  - Some interface changes
  - Added new WP8 products
  - Added new BB5/XG products
  - Some bugfixes and improvements at all
  - Provider List updated   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## jihadooooo

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

